# Owning a boat



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey- i have been thinking about the possibility of buying a small 5-6 person motorboat (mostly for waterskiing, fishing, weekend activities) butwas wondering about the cost of ownership. Most of the threads ive seen are pretty old so i figured i could get an updated breakdown. Can anyone give me info on the following:

- cost of licenses, registration, documentation etc.
- cost to park it (wet or dry) in dubai
- cost for maintenance
- learning courses to make sure i know the local rules, etiquette
- is there a lot to see around the dubai area?
- does anyone know of any co-owning programs to share the expenses with other people? Will anyone be interested in this?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Really? Google should be your best friend. Even if just for a few minutes.

gulfnews : Owning a boat
How to Register a Boat in Dubai

There's even a book - just for the UAE no less.

Dubai?s first ever Yachting and Boating Guide hits the shelves - Products - SuperyachtTimes.com

Anyway. Had nothing better to do. Hope this helps.


----------



## Coldubs (Jun 11, 2011)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Really? Google should be your best friend. Even if just for a few minutes.
> 
> gulfnews : Owning a boat
> How to Register a Boat in Dubai
> ...


Thanks Hubbly Bubbly, that helps with registration and licesing but what about parking costs and maintenance costs?


----------



## Gums (May 25, 2011)

Please post what you find out, I'm interested in this too.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Hahahaha! There are thousands of berths to dock your boat - all over Dubai. You'll have to do the leg work on that yourselves, I'm afraid.

Guess it will be the same with maintenance, depending on the quality of your proposed boats?

Read the handbook and/or go down to the Dubai Yacht Club.

Dubai Marina Yacht Club


----------

